# FreeBSD on Hp p6047it



## shock (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi, I'm italian and I've now discovered the fantastic world of *BSD.
I want know if there 're problems to run freebsd on my hp p6047it.
I use a wireless key for internet...it's the EMINENT EM 4454...it run?
Finally I have a 5.1 audio system of TRUST, but I don't remember the model :r

Good night ant thanks !!!


----------



## shock (Apr 15, 2010)

No one can help me? This is the description of my system: http://www.synapselab.it/product.php?id_product=201

Hi


----------



## vermaden (Apr 15, 2010)

Propably no one have the same USB key, so no one could answer if it works.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 15, 2010)

Why don't you just pop a FreeBSD CD in and see what happens when (or if) it boots and reaches the sysinstall menu? Note: "HP Pavillion" series is quite low-end hardware; unrecognised or unsupported North-Korean ch[ea|i]p sets and other hardware are likely.


----------

